# Aquecimento do Árctico vai causar invernos mais frios



## Weatherman (16 Jun 2010 às 11:56)

Citação:


> Investigador dos EUA diz que o último Inverno, anormalmente frio, já foi resultado da ruptura no clima do círculo polar árctico
> 
> O aquecimento do Árctico nos últimos anos está a influenciar a pressão atmosférica no Pólo Norte e a mudar os padrões do vento no planeta. E a Europa, Leste da Ásia e Leste da América do Norte passarão a ter invernos mais frios.
> 
> ...


Fonte: DN


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jun 2010 às 13:19)

Bem, basear a teoria apenas no último inverno é um bocado arriscado, para não dizer mesmo que é um tiro no escuro.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (22 Jun 2010 às 22:46)

É um facto que o aquecimento do Pólo Norte, está a evoluir mais rápidamente do que qualquer outra região do planeta. Os efeitos desse mesmo aquecimento serão sentidos um pouco por todo o globo, já que é o Ártico que influencia as temperaturas do nosso planeta. Quanto mais o Ártico derrete, mais acelerado será o aquecimento global. Claro que esses efeitos terão fortes consequências com efeitos nefastos um pouco por toda a parte nos ecossistemas, lugares  outrora quentes ficarão mais frios e vice versa, aumento das águas oceânicas com a possibilidade até de muitas ilhas planas serem engolidas por inteiro, o enfraquecimento da Corrente do Golfo e claro um aumento das condições extremas meteorológicas por todo o planeta.

Mas pessoalmente não acredito que o homem por si só seja o maior culpado do aquecimento global... Há quem diga até que isso é cíclico...


----------



## Paulo H (22 Jun 2010 às 23:14)

O derretimento do ártico concerteza que iría desequilibrar o balanço energético do planeta, quer pela ausência daquela área com albedo elevado (elevada taxa de reflexão da luz do sol), quer pelo seu contributo em água doce provocando certamente alguma alteração na circulação termo-halina, quer pelo seu contributo biológico tendo em conta a fauna e flora (zôoplanton e fitoplanton) que prosperam em águas frias sendo também intervenientes no balanço de O2/CO2! O derretimento do ártico traria por essas razões, provavelmente uma alteração no padrão da circulação geral da atmosfera, e contribuir para anomalias climáticas um pouco por todo o hemisfério. Basta imaginar um cenário, no qual os anticiclones sobre a zona fossem menos potentes, muita coisa poderia acontecer, mas não me atrevo a querer especular sem dados ou referências..

Agora se me perguntarem qual das calotes polares traria maiores consequências a nível global, aí eu respondo com toda a convicção de que se trata do pólo sul! É incomparavelmente mais frio, maior, com maior reserva de água doce, é todo um continente montanhoso! Até os ventos têm nome no antártico. Ventos esses que desencadeiam perturbações, que praticamente iniciam as mudanças de estação! São ventos extremamente agressivos que se iniciam nos altos planaltos do interior da antártída e descem ganhando velocidade na descida até ao nível do mar! Pólo norte ou pólo sul, vence o pólo sul, sem qualquer sombra de dúvida! 

Dados da antártida:

% Água doce = 70 a 80% de toda a água doce no mundo

ventos catabaticos (resultantes da diferença de pressão, aumento de densidade e descida de altitude acelerada por efeito da gravidade) tendo sido registados ventos da ordem dos 320km/h nas regiões costeiras

Altitude média: 2200m

T min (recorde do planeta): -89C


----------



## Knyght (24 Jun 2010 às 19:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, basear a teoria apenas no último inverno é um bocado arriscado, para não dizer mesmo que é um tiro no escuro.



É a velha e mais que confirmada teoria, *Na natureza nada se cria, nada se perde, tudo se transforma*

Sendo que todo o universo traduz-se em energia temos também que a:



> Conservação da carga é o princípio em física que estipula que a carga elétrica não pode ser criada ou destruída. A quantidade de carga, a somatória da carga positiva menos a somatória das cargas negativas no universo, é sempre conservada. Na prática, a conservação de carga é uma lei que estabelece que a variação da carga elétrica em um especifico volume do espaço é exatamente igual à variação da carga que flui para este volume menos a variação da carga que deixa este volume.
> Em essência, a conservação de carga é um quantidade de carga em uma região e o fluxo da carga para dentro e para fora da mesma região. Matematicamente, podemos estabelecer a lei como uma equação de continuidade:
> 
> 
> ...



O planeta terra tem a particularidade de ter o seu ambiente controlado e vai concerteza adaptar-se!


----------



## rozzo (25 Jun 2010 às 10:39)

Credo!

Ao menos uma equação de Termodinâmica, ainda se podia tentar relacionar..

Agora equações de Electromagnetismo, para justificar o que se fala neste tópico!?

Juízo rapaz!


----------

